# Tape Dispenser /Storage - Show me yours



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

It never fails. When I need to mask off something, I can't find the painters tape…or the duck tape when I need to tape up a vacuum leak or the double sided tape when I need to secure a template to the wood I am fixin' to rout.

Most of the time the various rolls just sit stacked on top of each other. Then they disappear and I find them on the floor behind the work bench! :-(

I need to make something that is not really bulky but will house the various rolls yet allow me to take the roll out and use it, and hopefully, put it back when I am through.

Pics and suggestions appreciated.
Thanks
Mike


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Wow Mike, are you bored today? Riveting topic.

I use these for masking. 


















I store them in my finishing cabinet.


----------



## steliart (Jan 15, 2011)

Bacause I use lots of various tapes, I couldn't have them in a drawer or something so I keep them inside this cabinet.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

"Wow Mike, are you bored today? Riveting topic."

Well, not exactly. I am building some cabinets and a miter saw station and just got to thinking about what I could build to hold the various rolls of tape. Maybe something like a condiment carrier for duck tape! )

Nice cabinet ya got there, steliart.


----------



## teejk (Jan 19, 2011)

Paper towel rack with a long dowel. A little clumsy when I need to change the paper towels (in fact it might waste a minute of my time).


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

Mine is simple and effective; a 2×4 scrap with dowels in drilled holes. It works great.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

"Mine is simple and effective; a 2×4 scrap with dowels in drilled holes. It works great." Sounds simple enough to me. Thanks.


----------



## TexasTed (Mar 8, 2011)

For my tape storage I cut a 4' length of 4" PVC pipe in the middle lengthwise then screwed it to the wall studs. Most sizes of tape fit into the PVC making very easy to select and remove an individual roll of tape.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

same thing as nitewalker, duct tape, vinyl ,masking, electrical, you name it in plain view, and easy to grab.
put a slight upward angle on the dowels to avoid the slither factor ;-)


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

I slid a dowel into two large screw eyes that were already in the wall of my shop when I moved in.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I forgot to update this thread. I made a rack using a reclaimed pallet board and some shaker pegs I had on hand. It fits my work area well and now I can find/store my rolls of tape…if I put them back after each use.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Nice solution. And if you get bored, you can always practice your Ring Toss skills!


----------



## realcowtown_eric (Feb 4, 2013)

There are undoubtedly many many tapes to store..

Bulk CD cases will hold some of them, if you've only got a few.

In the shop I have a drawer full, just of tape, Green tape is at hand in an old really heavy tape dispenser (lusted after by many of my oldtool buddies, similar to this one
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Scotch-Cellophane-Tape-Metal-Heavy-Duty-Desk-Dispenser-good-for-decor-/370843612581?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item56580075a5

Some tapes like packing or strapping tape are on tape dispensers in the shop. Bulk green tape is stored so as to prevent edge damage

But in the truck, for 5 or six years now, I have a 6" concrete fiberform ripped in half on the bandsaw held in conformity by teardropped shaped plywood wrapped with pipe strap and attached to the side wall. On a good day, I can toss a roll of tape into it from the open door. On a bad day, the tape I need ain't there.

The Dowel in the centre thing just frustrates me. Tried it and didn't like it.

Eric in Calgary


----------



## BadBob (Oct 13, 2008)

What about this?

http://www.woodstore.net/tawadiwopl.html


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

I dreamed up a tape dispenser based on one I saw in a magazine somewhere:









I planned to make several of the "dividers" shown at right, and insert them as needed in various slots to accommodate various widths of tape. HOWEVER,

the design above is MUCH better because you can remove the dispenser and take it to where it's needed. 
DanK


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

Pretty simple HUH?


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

Got a couple of those on my make up bench as well Jim, scotch tape and transfer tape, the rest reside on the wall rack posted above.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Glen: *"Got a couple of those on my make up bench." *

Well … as long as they don't get in the way of your Lipstick and Eye Shadow, I guess that's okay.

Just Kidding Buddy. BUT! *You never know what Us Canucks might try next!! EH!!!*

Don't tell anyone but I use Old Cut Off Pantyhose over my Shop Vac Filter. Makes Cleaning the Filter a lot easier.

Rick

PS: Mike. Just to stay on Topic, I have a Hanging Wire Box/Basket, Open Face, (Hanging from one of the other shelves) directly behind me when I'm at My Workbench. They all sit there Nice and Neat. Sorry No Pics.


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

When this post first came out I thought: "well, you know".
With over a thousand views maybe some people are interested in some ideas.
Tape is always a "go to" item in my shop so I keep it handy.
I took some PVC pipe, hard board, glue and red spray paint to make some holders that work for me…...............


----------

